# Müll auf der Strecke



## baldur (5. Mai 2010)

Immer wieder regt es mich bauf, das manche Biker während des Rennens ihren Müll einfach auf den Weg werfen

Ist es denn so schwierig, denn Müll in die Trikottasche oder ins Hosenbein zu stecken???

So eine Verpackung eines Riegels wiegt nur wenige Gramm und nimmt nunmal keinen Platz weg.
Wenn Wanderer / Spaziergänger nach dem Wettkampf die Waldwege entlang gehen und alle paar Meter Verpackungen ala Powerbar, Xenofit usw finden, dann fördert das ja nicht grad das ansehen unseres Sports

Also, Leute, jetzt mal eine Bitte:
Nehmt doch einfach euren Müll mit und werft ihn dann im Zielbereich in die Tonne, das ist doch kein Aufwand


----------



## chris29 (6. Mai 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Bei unserem Rennen ende Mai, wird auch jeder, der Müll einfach wegwirft, auch gnadenlos disqualifiziert! Das is aber im normfall bei jedem Marathon so. Wir als Veranstalter fahren aber nach dem Wettkampf alle Strecken noch mal ab um leere Gel- und Riegelverpakungen aufzusammeln, meist ist es trotz der Hinweise ein ganzer Müllsack voll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Stark war es bei der Transalp, als ein führendes Team eine Zeitstrafe bekommen hat. Damit war der Treppchenplatz der Etappe weg und die Gesamtwertung endgültig gelaufen. Sollte viel öfter gemacht werden!

Robert


----------



## flyingscot (6. Mai 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Bei unserem Rennen ende Mai, wird auch jeder, der Müll einfach wegwirft, auch gnadenlos disqualifiziert!



So muss es sein! Richtig dreist finde ich aber die Leute, die ihre defekten Schläuche direkt auf der Strecke entsorgen...


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2010)

müll auf der strecke finde ich auch nicht ok. 
vor und hinter den verpflegungsstellen ist es ja meist erlaubt, was auch vollkommen ausreichend ist.

große, auffällige schläuche auf der strecke ist zwar auch nicht schön, aber sie direkt ins gebüsch zu werfen finde ich noch schlimmer.
absperrungen usw. müssen ja wieder abgebaut werden, da können die schläuche dann eingesammelt werden.


----------



## apoptygma (6. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> müll auf der strecke finde ich auch nicht ok.
> vor und hinter den verpflegungsstellen ist es ja meist erlaubt, was auch vollkommen ausreichend ist.
> 
> große, auffällige schläuche auf der strecke ist zwar auch nicht schön, aber sie direkt ins gebüsch zu werfen finde ich noch schlimmer.
> absperrungen usw. müssen ja wieder abgebaut werden, da können die schläuche dann eingesammelt werden.



Na schulligung, aber die Strategen "schleppen" ja auch ihren Ersatzschlauch vorher auch mit, da isses ja nicht zuviel verlangt, den defekten wieder mitzunehmen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Mai 2010)

Müll wegwerfen geht mal gar nicht.
Nur wie will der Veranstalter das richtig prüfen?
Bei einer 50km Runde mit 2 Verpflegungen bleibt viel im Wald versteckt!
Wer unterscheidet zwischen verloren/heruntergefallen und weggeworfen.
Wer trainiert das "Müll in die Trikottasche stecken auf Trails"?
Wenn ich jemanden sehe der seinen Müll entsorgt, muss ich BEschwerde bei der Rennleitung einlegen, 50,- hinterlegen und nachher beweisen, dass Fahrer 314 der Täter war.
Praktisch nicht umsetzbar, oder?

Ich glaube, dass das abfahren der Strecke nach dem Rennen die einzig machbare Sache ist - solange nicht alle sensibel genug sind!

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2010)

vollste zustimmung. 
der erste vernünftige beitrag von baldur seit märz 2005. 






top!


----------



## Catsoft (6. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> MÃ¼ll wegwerfen geht mal gar nicht.
> Nur wie will der Veranstalter das richtig prÃ¼fen?
> Bei einer 50km Runde mit 2 Verpflegungen bleibt viel im Wald versteckt!
> Wer unterscheidet zwischen verloren/heruntergefallen und weggeworfen.
> ...



Tschuldigung, das springt IMHO zu kurz. 

Trainieren tut es keiner, aber die wenigsten Sachen fallen auf dem Trail runter. SehÂ´ ich selber viel zu oft. Wenn ich dann Bock hab sprechÂ´ ich die Leute an. Protest hat keinen Sinn, wie soll es bewiesen werden. Leider schauen IMHO die Veranstalter/Streckenposten zu oft weg. Die bekommen das oft genug mit, gerade wenn in der Spitze Sachen entsorgt werden. Das mit den SchlÃ¤uchen ist echt eine Unsitte, zum GlÃ¼ck sind die groÃ genug um hinterher weggerÃ¤umt werden zu kÃ¶nnen.

Ja und auch ich hab schon Sachen aus der Tasche verloren, dass kommt vor. Das lÃ¤sst sich aber i.d.R. entscheiden. Handspiel bei FuÃball ist ja auch verboten, obwohl die Absicht schwer nachzuweisen ist.

Eine Idee wÃ¤re den Fahrer eine Zeitstrafe aufzubrummen und fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Ausgabe als unerwÃ¼nscht zu deklarieren.  Dann tut es Profis und Hobbyfahrern weh. Aber bei den Cracks zucken dÃ­e veranstalter zurÃ¼ck. In Teilen wird denen ja eher noch AntrittsprÃ¤mie gezahlt.

Robert


----------



## Mishima (6. Mai 2010)

Und genau die sind es die sich dann über Fußgänger oder Autofahrer aufregen die Flaschen, Kronenkorken und ihre Kippen mal eben auf Straße und Radweg werfen!!

Halten sich für Helden und Profis (Semi-Gehirnklasse)!!!

Es sollten vielleicht ein paar "Racemarshalls" per Bike inkognito mitfahren-Startverbot und ein "nicht willkommen Verweis" wäre mein Ansatz - und dann kann man seinen Bekannten erklären, warum man das nächste mal dort nicht startet.
Beim Triathlon wird etwas härter durchgegriffen (leider nicht genug, und auch nicht immer richtig).

Das Land und Wegebesitzer irgendwann die Schnauze voll haben, scheinen einige, die zwar ihre Bike, nicht aber Ihren Verstand lenken können, nicht umsetzten zu können/wollen!

Was solche dann ihrer Freizeit danach machen sieht man in meinem Beitrag "Trail in Bielefeld" von heute!

:kotz:


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Es sollten vielleicht ein paar "Racemarshalls" per Bike inognito mitfahren-*Startverbot und ein "nicht willkommen Verweis" wäre mein Ansatz* - und dann kann man seinen Bekannten erklären, warum man das nächste mal dort nicht startet.




wie willst du denn gewährleisten dass sich derjenige bei nächsten mal nicht einfach unter falschem namen anmeldet?

manchmal werden ja sogar die lizenzen nicht kontrolliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2010)

du meinst, jemand meldet sich unter falschem namen an, damit er seinen dreck loswerden kann?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2010)

ja sicher.


----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2010)

das problem hast du bei egal welchen sanktionen für egal welche regelverstöße. 
insofern hat das mit dem thema ja wohl nichts zu tun...


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2010)

ich habs für dich mal etwas deutlicher hervorgehoben, damit du siehst worauf ich mich beziehe.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. Mai 2010)

Wie K Star schon schrieb, meist werden ja noch Absperrungen abgebaut etz, da isses ja kein Thema das Zeug einzusammeln. Im Training oder auf Tour ist das natürlich absolut Tabu.


----------



## powderJO (6. Mai 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wie K Star schon schrieb, meist werden ja noch Absperrungen abgebaut etz, da isses ja kein Thema das Zeug einzusammeln. Im Training oder auf Tour ist das natürlich absolut Tabu.



tolle einstellung. die meisten dieser rennen werden von ehrenamtlichen helfern am leben gehalten - denen kann man es ja ruhig zumuten, neben der ganzem stress, den die orga einer sochen veranstaltung eh schon mit sich bringt, euren dreck wegzuräumen. geht's noch?

btw: selbst bei der tour de france, dem giro und anderen hochkarätigen profi-rennen wird das wegwerfen von müll inzwischen sanktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. Mai 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> tolle einstellung. die meisten dieser rennen werden von ehrenamtlichen helfern am leben gehalten - denen kann man es ja ruhig zumuten, neben der ganzem stress, den die orga einer sochen veranstaltung eh schon mit sich bringt, euren dreck wegzuräumen. geht's noch?
> 
> btw: selbst bei der tour de france, dem giro und anderen hochkarätigen profi-rennen wird das wegwerfen von müll inzwischen sanktioniert.



Na ja da du oder ich es nicht verhindern können das was liegenbleibt wird es ja wohl jemand wegräumen müssen. In meinen Fall kanst du dich abregen, da ich mit wiederverwendbaren Gelflaschen fahre...


----------



## Catsoft (6. Mai 2010)

Aber das ist auch eine Frage der Menge...


----------



## Mishima (6. Mai 2010)

Geht primär doch wohl um das "unterwegs".
Das an den Stellen der Verpflegung bis kurz dahinter Becher und Gelpacks liegen, ist bei der Fülle von Startern wohl unumgänglich(Eigenregie)!

Aber das die ganze Strecke abgefahren werden muss, alle paar Meter auf/aussteigen vom Fahrzeug, ist der Hohn von Sportlern, die einen auf Naturverbunden machen, selber nichts organisieren und sich ein Jahr später über Startgelderhöhungen oder weniger Helfer auslassen.

Und wer räumt schon gerne bei Regen oder Sonnenschein den Müll anderer Leute weg(und das noch am freien Wochenende).


----------



## baldur (6. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> vollste zustimmung.
> der erste vernünftige beitrag von baldur seit märz 2005.
> 
> 
> ...



Zumindest schreibe ich nicht zu jedem Thema irgendeinen Unsinn, der mit dem Thema nichts zu tun hat
Mein Thema "Rasierte Beine" im LO haste durch dumme Kommentare, die absolut geistiger Müll waren, ja auch schon kaputt gemacht!

Kann ich aber auch gar nicht, denn ICH BIN BERUFSTÄTIG, gell, dubbel.

Das war aber jetzt nur ein kleiner Anstoss, nun zurück zum Thema!!!


----------



## wowaki (6. Mai 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wie K Star schon schrieb, meist werden ja noch Absperrungen abgebaut etz, da isses ja kein Thema das Zeug einzusammeln. Im Training oder auf Tour ist das natürlich absolut Tabu.



*Es ist immer und ohne Ausnahme tabu!!!*


----------



## renton_berlin (6. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> du meinst, jemand meldet sich unter falschem namen an, damit er seinen dreck loswerden kann?



Funktioniert im KTWR auch ganz gut!


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Mai 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> ....Mein Thema "Rasierte Beine" im LO haste durch dumme Kommentare, die absolut geistiger Müll waren, ja auch schon kaputt gemacht!....


 
Das hattest Du und Dein Thread auch nicht anders verdient.


----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2010)

leute, kümmert euch nicht um mich, hier geht es um wichtigere dinge! 




baldur schrieb:


> dumme Kommentare, die absolut geistiger Müll waren,


hier muss eh eine verwechselung vorliegen. 
damit kann unmöglich ich gemeint sein.


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. Mai 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> *Es ist immer und ohne Ausnahme tabu!!!*





Käme mir nie in den Sinn, im geliebten Wald etwas weg zuwerfen. 

Gerade bei Veranstaltungen sollten - insbesondere "Profis" - die Biker Vorbild sein.


----------



## mauntzy (6. Mai 2010)

Ist sicherlich ein sensibles Thema... was einige Kontrollfreaks (also die, die auch sonst bei jeder Gelegenheit Kameras, kontrollen und härtestes Durchgreifen fordern) hier abziehen, ist aber auch lächerlich.

Letztlich ist es immer eine ethische Geschichte, ob Biker sich dran halten oder nicht. Es wäre mehr Aufwand für den Organisator das zu überwachen, als die Dinge am Ende einzusammeln. Ausserdem würden zig Strafen hier nur das Klima vergiften. Auch wenn es mich stört: ich würde keinen Biker anzeigen, eher würde ich es ihm im Rennen sagen. Und wer stellt denn sicher, dass es absichtlich oder aus Versehn entsorgt wurde? Ich hab auch schon Flaschen in der Abfahrt verloren und hätte mich über eine Bestrafung nicht gefreut. Andererseits fummel ich nach fast jedem Rennen offene, festklebende Gelpackungen, aus der Trikottasche.

Summa sumarum sollten Veranstalter Biker daran erinnern und ruhig auch in Ausschreibungen drohen, aber nur in echt klaren Fällen durchgreifen. Durch Bikerethos muss klar sein, dass Müll wegwerfen auf der Strecke nicht usus ist, aber um eine Abfahrt der Strecke inkl. Müll oder liegen gebliebene Biker einsammeln wird der Veranstalter nicht herum kommen. Wenn stärkere Kontrollen, dann lieber erst mal bei den Blutwerten.

Einer schrieb das bei der TDF etc. Müll wegwerfen unter Strafe steht? Das zweifel ich an, solange nicht zu offensichtlich Spritzen weggeworfen werden, ist dort alles erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ingo9966 (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich Sonntag morgens mal mit dem Bike durch Dortmund fahre habe die Assis ihren Sperrmüll zum Teil sogar an  Bushaltestellen einfach auf den Bürgersteig gekippt. Und das ist kein Einzelfall, man fällt quasi über den Müll. Ich schmeiße nichts in die Natur ausser Bananenschalen. Ist zwar nicht direkt das Thema aber ärgert mich schon lange.

Gruß


----------



## bikehumanumest (6. Mai 2010)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Letztlich ist es immer eine ethische Geschichte, ob Biker sich dran halten oder nicht.




 so siehts aus...wenn ich grad irgendwo fahre wo vor und hinter mir keiner ist, muss ich das alleine mit meinem Gewissen entscheiden ob ich das Zeug einfach egoistisch in die Gegend schmeisse oder einstecke...das Gleiche gilt aber auch für alle andere Bereiche des Zusammenlebens...

und wenn ich solche Sachen mitbekomme fahr ich einfach zügig vor und erzähle demjenigen, dass er da vorhin grade was "verloren" hat...mehr kann ich eh nicht tun - und hoffen, dass der dann in der Hölle schmort...

joe


----------



## chris29 (7. Mai 2010)

Wir als Veranstalter sind sicher keine Kontrollfreaks, allerdings haben wir auf unserer Wettkampfstrecke 2 Quads als Kontrolle, aber nicht primär als Müllpolizei, sondern falls etwas passiert. Sollte jemand wirklich vorsätzlich etwas "verlieren" dann wird dieser disqualifiziert. Das selbe ist auch bei einer Reifenpanne, wobei man da nicht wirklich unterscheiden kann ob es absichtich vergessen worde oder nicht. Ich denke jeder Rennteilnehmer sollte mal in sich gehen und schauen und ein bissel nachdenken. Durch so ein Verhalten kann der Veranstalter auch seine Genehmigungen bei Forst und untere Naturschutzbehörde verlieren, sollte Müll wegwerfen zur Regel werden, AUCH IM  TRAINING!


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (7. Mai 2010)

Hmm, ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht.. Die olle Kastanie vorm Haus hier schmeisst auch jeden Herbst ihren ganzen Müll in meine Einfahrt, dann kann ich doch meine Geltütchen auch in Wald schmeissen. Sollen doch die Buchen  zusehen wie sie damit klar kommen..


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. Mai 2010)

Wer ne Party schmeißt muß halt hinterher aufräumen.


----------



## hefra (8. Mai 2010)

Ich nehmen meinen Schlauch immer mit bis zum nächsten Streckenposten, das Problem ist einfach, dass man einen gebrauchten Schlauch nicht mal eben so klein bekommt wie einen neuen. Und diese halb vollen Teile stören bei fahren wirklich. einfach liegen lassen will ichs aus Prinzip nicht. Und ich denke, dass die Streckenposten kein Problem damit haben wenn ich ihnen einen defekten Schlauch gebe. Es hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner beschwert...

Verpackungen versuche ich immer einzustecken, in Sundern hats einmal nichtgeklappt oder ich habe sie unterwegs verloren. Jedenfalls war beim Taschen ausräumen eine Gelverpackung weg.
Bei CC Rennen werfe ich das ganze in der Verpflegungsstation einfach runter, meistens vor meinen Freudin. Das gleiche mit Flaschen. Die sammelt es dann auf, oder es wird nach dem Rennen vom Veranstallter aufgesammelt. Soll zwar nicht sein, passiert aber schon mal. Und ich denke, dass die Veranstallter da auch mit leben können wenn die Verpackungen an einer Stelle liegen. Meistens ist in der letzten Runde alles durch die Betreuer aufgesammelt. 

Entsorgen auf Trails kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## rhinewine (9. Mai 2010)

schon die Verpackungen gehören nicht in Wald, noch schlimmer ist es aber, dass manch einer sogar seine leeren Flaschen einfach fallen lässt, ohne an die Sturzgefahr für nachfolgende Fahrer zu denken...


----------



## hefra (10. Mai 2010)

Sturzgefahr durch Flaschen? Mal im Ernst, da passiert nichts. Selbst im Straßenrennen kannst du über Plastikflaschen einfach drüber fahren. Deshalb sind auch nur Plastikfalschen und keine Aluflaschen erlaubt.
Trotzdem kein Grund die Flaschen wegzuwerfen!


----------



## chris29 (10. Mai 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wer ne Party schmeißt muß halt hinterher aufräumen.



Aber sich dann aufregen wenn die Rrennen teurer werden Und nein, DU zahlst das Startgeld nicht damit wir Deinen Müll wegräumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

